# Meijer



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

It's pretty sad that Meijer has a better fish section than my lfs...

Was in there last night and they have some beautiful white lyretail mollys in there for 5 for $5 they also have Neons for 5 for $5 and 20% off the rest of their fish.

If my tanks weren't full I would've bought some of both.

They also had these weird fish in with the mollies that were a brownish cold color and looked a little like a molly but uglier. Kind of a pike looking fish with a real high mouth and weird long shaped body.. Good description huh? If you guessed it I would recognize the name lol.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What is a Meijer?


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

It's a department store.. must not have them out there huh?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

pringleringel said:


> It's a department store.. must not have them out there huh?


Not that I have ever heard of.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

We don't have them here either, but I think they might be like Walmarts


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

None I know of in Texas (Meijer) We do have Ikea now. They don't sell fish. Not the living kind anyway.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

They are actually better than Walmarts... Priced a little higher but their meat department has good meat, not factory processed [email protected] like walmart has...

Their pet section is better taken care of too, at least at my local store. Like I said, it's better than the lfs.... which is sad.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Is this the fish you saw, pringle?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes Meijer has a nice selection the problem is they need atleast a 30 day QT with the middle two weeks being on a melafix/pimafix low dose treatment JUST due to the stress they get.

I cleaned my local 3 out of julli cats, they had em at 4.99 one week, next week they were at .99 we bought a total of 80 of them between the 3 stores. They got the QT and were all sold within 3 hours of being available.

Ive bought a few tetras from there with no issues after the QT, one lasted 3 years.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Scuff said:


> Is this the fish you saw, pringle?



I'm not 100% but it was very similar.. they were a little stockier though and had a more pronounced bend in their body. But it is VERY much like it. What kind of fish is that?

I didn't get too look at them very long, my wife was rushing me lol. I think their head seemed to bend up a little higher than their body.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

WhiteGloveAquatics said:


> Yes Meijer has a nice selection the problem is they need atleast a 30 day QT with the middle two weeks being on a melafix/pimafix low dose treatment JUST due to the stress they get.
> 
> I cleaned my local 3 out of julli cats, they had em at 4.99 one week, next week they were at .99 we bought a total of 80 of them between the 3 stores. They got the QT and were all sold within 3 hours of being available.
> 
> Ive bought a few tetras from there with no issues after the QT, one lasted 3 years.


 Yeah alot of the time their fish seem pretty stressed. I think these were new shipments, they were very active, looked healthy and all came up to the top when I put my hand up there..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Belonesox belizanus, the Pike Topminnow or Pike Livebearer. Aggressive little snots, but really interesting fish.

Pike Livebearer - Belonesox belizanus

Hard to believe that they're related to mollies (albeit not very closely).


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Yep, that's what they were... The top pic looks more like the ones in the store..


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

If they still have some, I'd say set up a tank for one. They're really cool fish.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Meijer is a mid west grocery/household items store. Its in OH, KY, Mich.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Scuff said:


> If they still have some, I'd say set up a tank for one. They're really cool fish.


 Man I'm up to my neck in fish right now lol... My top priority right now is finding room for the Blue Lips I found...


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Indiana and Illinois,too.


----------



## BETTABOUTIQUE (Jan 16, 2011)

pringleringel said:


> It's pretty sad that Meijer has a better fish section than my lfs...
> 
> Was in there last night and they have some beautiful white lyretail mollys in there for 5 for $5 they also have Neons for 5 for $5 and 20% off the rest of their fish.
> 
> ...


I loved Meijer's when I lived in Michigan. Where abouts in SW Michigan are you?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Scuff said:


> Is this the fish you saw, pringle?


They are cool, never saw one.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

I've never seen them on any of my price lists, otherwise I would have ordered them many times over. They're not really a community fish, at least not with other fish they can eat, but they really are cool animals. Well worth setting up a species tank for.


----------

